# Big water advice



## tuckatucker (Oct 23, 2002)

Leaving this afternoon for ND. Expected to hunt Cando area potholes. All reports indicate they are froze tight. I have decided to hunt big water around Devil's Lake area. Any info about Dry Lake, Sweetwater Lake, Stump Lake appreciated. I know all hold birds. Info about boat ramps, hunting pressure, vegetation, and shore cover would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## TBLACKDUALTEMP (Oct 1, 2002)

Give a look around Lake Alice


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

It's best to have a boat you can launch in a ditch or on any waters edge. Only DL has ramps & they are not as close to many good hunting areas as we would wish.

I wish a hundred boats would go into dry lake & hunt it. I think many of the locals think of it as their private roost for SOB's - But I see it has a public access on the NE side - I have never been on the lake ??? But I bet it's good.

I have hunted the south end of sweetwater (know the farmer there) But it gets shot pretty hard - it's good early in the season but later it's tough - No ramps I'm aware of.

Stump used to be mostly refuge or rest area & access is tough other than public parts & the water has risen alot. Never been on it with a boat ???

Does anyone know about Lake Isben ???

Alice is open in a few places but you have to row - I have never hunted lake Irving but it looks good around ChurchesFerry ???

I too wish more of these bigger lakes were more friendly to boat hunters ??? But I can launch my 14 ft alum deep vee with a 10 hp honda anywhere & I have a 12 ft plastic jon boat that can be carried or drug to water. The next couple weekends I plan to use them alot. I am always (all summer looking for areas with new emerging vegetation to hunt on DL. - There are some shallow big waters around Michigan - Petersburg - Lakota that should be good, if still open ???

Most nodaks don't think about boat hunting :eyeroll:


----------

